# Kristen's quilt



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

She has worked all day now for two days on this! Tomorrow she will sew the rows together. She found a picture online of a quilt that she liked and from there we figured out how many blocks she needed and what size they should be. I helped her do the cutting but she has done all of the sewing herself. She's 10 and is very proud of herself. She asked me if I was going to show all my "quilty friends" her quilt!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

How nice!! She should be VERY proud of her accomplishment.

-Joy


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

WOW! what a good job she has done!!!
You can tell her your "Quilty friends" are Very Impressed


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Tell her that I've been sewing for 54 years and I'm VERY impressed.

Wow, great work!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That is so nice. I love to see young girls learning life skills. I think it's great. He the color choices are very nice.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

She has done a fabulous job!! And she's made a thoughtful layout with the blue cross and blue borders as well!

We are indeed very impressed!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Great job Kristen!!!!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

GREAT JOB KRISTEN
:bow:
:bow:
:bow:
:bow:
bopeep


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay, Kristen! Pat yourself on the back for this one..it is wonderful!!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Great work! She is very gifted with her sewing skills!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Way to go Kristen, that looks fantastic! I think it is SO cool that you are making this. Maybe by the time you're grown up you'll be a famous quilter!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks ya'll! I showed her some posts last night and she was just glowing! It is so cute to see her working on this and I am more than a little proud of her. She sits there sewing or working on laying her blocks out and she hums to herself. Then she says oh I like that or no this needs to go there. And I really have not given her any sewing lessons other than how to thread the machine and wind the bobbin. And she LOVES ironing.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Ginnie - I just saw this and am so impressed that a 10 year old young lady did this. She's doing great. With this start there is just no telling what she can accomplish with a sewing machine in the future.

Angie


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

she has a really good eye for what colors work together......much better than I do! I ask her when I'm trying to put something together. I'm thinking that as much as she's enjoying this her own machine may be in order......I haven't been able to get to mine in 2 days now!


----------



## Sujae (May 14, 2008)

It is beautiful. She can be proud of herself!


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

It is beautiful and she is so blessed to have a mother that teaches her! I was sewing as soon a sI was big enough to see over the sewing machine cabinet and sewing is one of the skills I so apprieciate being taught by my mom.

Keep sewing, Kristen and Mommy, keep teaching her, she will benefit so much from the skill and the time you spend with her.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

She should be really proud!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

What a great job! You should both be proud!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

If she isn't in 4H you need to get her in to it. That quilt is a trophey winner! I am very serious!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Very talented!! Beautiful!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Great colors!! What a wonderful job she is doing, and she loves to iron!!! Can you send her to me!! How blessed you are to have her,,can hardly wait to see it finished!


----------

